# New Wiring Harness



## trialsmm (Jan 6, 2011)

I have decided to rewire my 1966 GTO. Question, wiring harness do you recommend? I mainly want to rewire dash and engine compartment.
I have an HEI ignition with not external coil. Original engine, Auto, PS, PB, AC.
Thanks,


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

I used American Autowire and I'm very pleased with the product. You'll need the dash harness, engine harness, light harness. You can go back from there and do the intermediate harness, console harness, and rear light harness too. They offer other options like the special tach wire, glove box/console light, courtesy light, etc. harness' too.

I have an aftermarket ditributor set up and they customized the engine harness for me at no additional charge. I believe there's an ebay store as well as a website.

Keep in mind, that dash rewiring is no small task. Good luck to you!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

If it were mine and it's being kept stock (except for HEI), there is no question I would use M&H. They do EXACT reproductions of the original harness and they will modify for upgrades, such as HEI.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree with Chuckha. I have not used American Autowire, but M&H is good. Great tech support. Matt


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

+1 for M&H - I replaced all the harnesses in my 69 with their products and am very pleased with both the accuracy and the quality.

Bear


----------



## trialsmm (Jan 6, 2011)

I had just received a AAW harness from Summit, have to return it because it doesn't work with factory A/C. Talked to AAW, so now have to order individual harness pieces.
I want to talk to M&H and do my homework before placing an order. Wow, it all adds up!
Thanks for all inputs.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Another vote for m&h which most pontiac suppliers like ames etc have access to. Did my entire 66 with it and excellent service when I called with a question. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

So, a few months ago I bought the AAW full harness kit for my '64 LeMans. I had some electrical failures, lights went dead one day and then another day it went completely black. Bulkhead connectors look to be at the end of their useful life. Since it's not stock I wasn't worried about keeping it original. BUT, now that I'm taking the pieces out of the box and reading the instructions, I see there's a big hole to be cut in the firewall. No big deal, except for cramped access for the right tools, but I don't want to make a mess of it. Anyone done this already and have any tips? Drill four holes and use tin snips? Doesn't seem to be room to get a jigsaw or sawzall in there.

Thanks...


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

trialsmm said:


> I had just received a AAW harness from Summit, have to return it because it doesn't work with factory A/C. Talked to AAW, so now have to order individual harness pieces.
> I want to talk to M&H and do my homework before placing an order. Wow, it all adds up!
> Thanks for all inputs.


I removed the hacks that were done under the dash and used solder and shrink tube to repair that harness.
On the engine side I went with M&H and you need the harness with A/C, I ordered the longer HO one and the tube that goes on the motor mount to reroute the starter wires.
You will also need a separate smaller harness for the A/C that plugs into the engine harness.
There is also a separate harness for the lights if you need that one.
Call them and explain what options you have on the car and they will make sure you get the harnesses you need.


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA it's comical that I thought the bulkhead hole would be the hard part of this job. Die grinder made short work of it.....

I have the job 90% done, the car runs and most everything works, I have a few minor issues to resolve. I have a few comments on the AAW kit:

It's pretty generic, and you need to have you're original wiring diagram and keep the old harnesses, because you need to understand how every wire works and where it goes. The good news is the kit has all the wires labeled, and has several wiring diagrams, so it's pretty easy to sort out most of it. I spent a couple hours sorting out the 7-wire directional connector, it didn't match the AAW diagram so I sorted it out wire-by-wire. Still working on the alternator and voltage regulator, have a question in another post. I probably spent 25 shop hours on the job altogether, including removing the dash, but I'm glad I tackled it.


----------

